# Speedometer/ Odometer not working



## stannley (Sep 6, 2009)

idk since i got the car they havent been working. the entire dash works except for those 2 comonents so i was thinking it was the speedometer cable but idk how to fix this or what to buy. could anyone help plz. 

the speedometer doesnt even move at all.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Undo the cable at the gearbox end and you can remove the inner cable. Check to see that the speedo drive key on the cable is ok and all other parts at gearbox end are ok., give it a clean and a light oil and put back in it may help. The cable might not be fastened at the instrument end properly either so you will have to remove the dash cowling to get at the rear to see if the cable is attached ok. If you can't see a problem at the gearbox or instrument end then it is time to get the instrument itself checked out. Best of luck with it.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

no speedo cable, there is a sensor on the transmission which sends an electrical signal to the cluster.

does the odometer work?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry I am not familiar with this model so I didn't know it was electric speedo.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it was sold in australia. Any how most newer cars (90s on up) don't have cable driven speedometers anymore.


----------



## twhite (Dec 31, 2009)

*Speedometer/ Odometer not working -Quick Fix*

Hey Stannley, I just joined this forum or would have offered this sooner.

Internetautomart mentioned how "there is a sensor on the transmission which sends an electrical signal to the cluster."

This is located (on my 91) a couple inches to the right of the oil filter (reaching in from the drivers side fender area).
Well anyway that "sensor" or whatever it is, has a rubber top on it about 1 inch in diameter. That rubber top fits down into a cylinder.

I found 7-8 years ago that rubber top will move vertically upward and out of that cylinder and that movement will cause the speedo to stop working (tack too? maybe? I'd have to go check again to be sure). It only needs to move out of the cylinder by an eight to three eights of an inch for the speedo to stop. 

SO FINALLY HERE'S THE GOOD PART. Use your thumb and push that rubber back down until flush with the top of the cylinder it's contained in-- THE SPEEDO WORKS PERFECTLY AGAIN! Hope this is helpful to you. 

I used to have to push that rubber back down twice a year, now it's more like every couple years, no probs. Our local Nissan Dealer quoted $950 for a whole new instrument cluster ("it needed replacement right away", sheesh and when I passed on that, I was still charged $100 for the tech's time and for that "terrific diagnosis" of the problem. 

7-8 years, no probs, Speedo always works like it should. Peace, Tw.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

I did some work in the dash recently, and I noticed when I reinstalled the instrument cluster the speedometer and the odometer needles where rotated completely to the right(maxed out). I even had the battery disconnected. 

I guess my question is, does this just happen when the cluster goes out? Because, no way it was the speedo sensor. Didn't go near that at all. 

After some reading I suspect that the fault in the cluster may cause my speedo sensor to go out, as well. Lame.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Working on the cluster should have nothing to do with causing the speed sensor to go out. The speed sensor is an AC voltage generator that sends its signal to the speedo head, where it is converted. Another problem with speed sensors that sometimes occurs is the plastic driven gear on the speed sensor will strip; the gear is usually available seperately from the speed sensor.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

I just opened the cluster and touched the needles and they fell back to where the are supposed to be. Kinda like they where held in place magnetically in the wrong side of the dial. Works like it should.


----------



## knjkav (Mar 3, 2018)

i don't think any manufacturers use cable anymore. i might be wrong


----------

